# Richtiges Anfutter



## Daniel97 (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

bei uns im Verein(Zapfendorf) ist bald Königsfischen und ich wollte nur mal wissen ob ich bei unseren Wasser, welches relativ trüb ist, lieber helleres oder dunkleres Futter nehmen soll.;+
Bis her hatte ich noch nicht auf die Futterfarbe geachtet.

Auf eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.#6

MVG Daniel


----------



## pedda (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

du solltest mal mehr infos angeben. auf welche fische soll es denn gehen? mit welchen ködern willst du angeln?


----------



## Daniel97 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Der Zielfisch ist der Karpfern. Die Köder sind Mais und Maden.


----------



## Dunraven (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Hell, denn die Grundregel (wie immer keine Regel ohne Ausnahme) sagt helles Futter wird von kleinen Fischen gemieden weil ihre Feinde sie auf hellem Untergrund besser sehen. Große Fische haben kaum Feinde und damit weniger Scheu vor hellem Futter. Wie gesagt, das ist eine allgemeine Grundregel, wie es bei Euch dann ist musst Du selber probieren.


----------



## Daniel97 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

hi 
ich nehme jetzt also helles Futter, aber soll ich viel oder wenig Futter nehmen?


----------



## pedda (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

ich würde dunkles futter nehmen, weil dunkles futter weniger kleinfische anlockt. das mit der scheu halte ich für schwachsinn.

die futtermenge kann man pauschal nicht sagen. wie groß ist der see? wie ist der karpfen- bzw. weißfischbestand? kannst du schon ein paar tage vorfüttern?


----------



## Dunraven (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



pedda schrieb:


> ich würde dunkles futter nehmen, weil dunkles futter weniger kleinfische anlockt. das mit der scheu halte ich für schwachsinn.



Naja, ich halte Deinen Tipp für Schwachsinn, also sollten wir uns an die Fakten halten. Wenn es auf scheue Kleinfische geht kommt meist dunkles Futter zum Einsatz. Warum? Eben weil die Sache mit der Scheu kein Blödsinn ist. 

Ein Fisch ist am Rücken dunkel gefärbt, am Bauch hell. Schaust Du von oben drauf siehst Du ihn auf dunklem Grund kaum, schaust Du von unten, dann siehst Du den hellen Bauch gegen den hellen Himmel schlechter. Der Grund warum man z.B. in hellen Nächten dunkle Wobbler nehmen soll, sie heben sich besser vom hellen Himmel ab. 

Das diese Färbesache kein Schwachsinn ist kannst Du auch sehen wenn Du Fische aus einem Gewässer mit dunklem Grund in ein helles Köfifass gibst. Nach einigen Tagen sind die deutlich heller, eben dem neuen Lebensraum angepasst um nicht von Fressfeinden wie dem Kormoran so leicht gesehen zu werden. 

Was mich aber interessieren würde, wie kommst Du überhaupt zu dieser komischen These das dunkles Futter weniger Kleinfische anlocken soll? Ich Frage weil das eben die Angelstrategie für große Wettkämpfe und Hegefische an vielen Gewässern mit Kleinfischbestand als falsch entlarven würde. Ich denke z.B. nur an die ganzen Landestreffs und Fischen an der Aue bei Sulingen, wo immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wird das das Futter einen dunklen Grundton haben sollte (Zielfisch kleine Gründlinge und Kaulbarsche, 100g Rotaugen sind schon gute Fische, ein Brassen bedeutet einen Platz ganz weit vorne, gewogen wird teils mit der Briefwage, Sektoren werden teilweise mit 51g gewonnen). Warum nur wenn das doch die kleinen Fische nicht anlockt, und wer braucht die schon bei einem durchschnittlichen Fanggewicht von 83g pro Angler, wie z.B. als Bremen dort seine Angeltage dieses Jahr hatte.

@Daniel: Die Futtermenge würde ich von der Strategie abhängig machen. Geht es um den schwersten Fisch, dann viel Futter mit Mais und anderen Partikeln. Das soll die kleinen Fische schnell sättigen (denn ganz wird man die eh nicht los) und die Karpfen verdrücken einiges (ich gehe mal davon aus das es nicht gerade kleine Karpfen sind, oder?). Außerdem fällt dann die Unruhe weg die ein Nachfüttern verursacht und es ist auch Auffälliger als wenig Futter. Wichtig da ein Anfüttern über mehrere Tage normal flach fällt bei einem Königsfischen (weil verboten, weil sich sonst andere gerne an den Platz setzen, was auch richtig ist, denn Vorfüttern ist unfair, oder weil die Plätze vorgegeben sind). Solltest Du aber freie Platzwahl haben, dann würde ich vorher mal schauen an welchen Plätzen die Karpfen normal vorbeiziehen und m einen Platz suchen von dem aus ich diese Plätze erreiche.


----------



## Daniel97 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



pedda schrieb:


> wie groß ist der see? wie ist der karpfen- bzw. weißfischbestand? kannst du schon ein paar tage vorfüttern?


 
Der See ist schon sehr groß. Es werden immer wieder Karpen mit über 60 cm und ca. 6 kg herraus gezogen. Wir haben auch großen Weißfischbestand. Die Plätze werden direkt um 5.30 Uhr ausgelost.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Moin,
evtl. würde sich ja ein Versuch, mit "The Method" lohnen....

Minibolies oder Pellets sind gerne auf der Speisekarte von Karpfen gesehen


----------



## Daniel97 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Danke für dan tipp, aber das versuche ich dan lieber beim Zelten, denn dann dürfen wir mit 2 Ruten angeln.

VG Daniel


----------



## pedda (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

the method ist auf jeden fall einen versuch wert. nimm ruhig 10er pellets, wenn dich ein wenig beifang nicht stört. wenn die großen karpfen auf den futterplatz kommen, verdrängen sie eh die kleinen und du kannst die großen auch mit kleinen pellets fangen.

ich mach es immer so, da ich schöne brassen und schleien nicht als "beifang" sehe.


----------



## Daniel97 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Na ja, wenn 5 stunden ausreichen, dann ist es einen Versuch wert. Und ich übrigens sehe auch große Brassen und Schleien als kein beifang.

Aber soll ich dan auch ein par anfüttern oder nicht?


----------



## pedda (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

ich mache immer auf 1 kg futter 200g pellets... kannst auch noch mehr reinmachen, wenn das futter genügend bindung hat.

und ein tip noch: mach auf jedenfall hanf ins futter. die karpfen lieben das zeug und es hält sie relativ lange am platz.


----------



## Daniel97 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

OK,
aber wo bekomme ich Hanf her? Ich habe mir grade keinen hochgezogen.
Ne, scherz.
Im Angelgeschäft, oder?


----------



## omenkind (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



Daniel97 schrieb:


> OK,
> aber wo bekomme ich Hanf her? Ich habe mir grade keinen hochgezogen.
> Ne, scherz.
> Im Angelgeschäft, oder?



ich kauf hanf beim bauern in 20kg säcken für ca 20€

gruß paul

edit:
hab mir mal den ganzen thread durchgelesen.
1-2kg futter würde ich da schonb auf eine rute abkippen. umso mehr weisfische desto besser. wenn da zwei drei karpfen von  5-6kg mit etwas hunger ankommen machen die das weg...
als köder würde ich gedipptes mais oder maden nehmen. irgendwas neues, was die anderen die da gleichzeitig noch fischen nicht haben. 
karpfen sind neugierig und wenn sie vorher schon etwas von deinem futter intus haben werden sie auch mutiger und deinen alternativen besonderen köder probieren wollen!


----------



## Daniel97 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



omenkind schrieb:


> hanf beim bauern in 20kg säcken


 
Ich meinte nur ca. 500 gr.


----------



## Seeringler (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



Daniel97 schrieb:


> OK,
> aber wo bekomme ich Hanf her? Ich habe mir grade keinen hochgezogen.
> Ne, scherz.
> Im Angelgeschäft, oder?



Fressnapf oder Futterhaus... da gibt es einiges an Partikeln...


----------



## omenkind (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



Daniel97 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur ca. 500 gr.



jo, angel laden, zoohandel.

nicht vergessen den hanf einzuweichen und kochen.
kannst ihn zusätzlich noch dippen, vielleicht nach dem kochen bisle flavour oder was dein angel laden so da hat noch rein.  

gruß paul


----------



## Daniel97 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



omenkind schrieb:


> ich kauf hanf beim bauern in 20kg säcken für ca 20€
> 
> gruß paul
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe noch Karamellockflüssigkeit zum dippen. 
Meint ihr das auch Kunstmaden in knalligem Grün und Rot,
die eine auftreibende Wirkung haben, gehen?
Neben Maden und Mais und sonstigem könnte ich ja auch noch Würmer einsetzen.
Ich setze auserdem 1,5 kg reines Futter und dann auch 500gr. Partikel ein verschiedener art ein.


----------



## omenkind (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

hi

das mit den gepoppten maden ist super, würde ich aber am haar als festblei mit nem maggot clip fischen.
die 2kg sind zum anfüttern schon nicht verkehrt 
karamel ist doch garnicht schlechte teste es einfach. fischt ihr jeder mit einer rute?

gruß paul


----------



## Daniel97 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Die Jugend fischt nur mit einer Rute.
maggot clip??? was ist das
Wie viele Maden soll ich den nehmen?


----------



## omenkind (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



Daniel97 schrieb:


> fDie Jugend fischt nur mit einer Rute.
> maggot clip??? was ist das
> Wie viele Maden soll ich den nehmen?



hi

sieht so aus:
http://www.carp-fishing-tactics.com/image-files/balanced-maggot-carp-rigs.jpg

bekommst du zb bei kl angelsport.

würde ich aber auf jeden fall festblei fischen.

edit:
geb mal google korda maggot clip ein und dan links oben auf bilder


----------



## Daniel97 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Ach, ja das habe ich schon mal gesehen


----------



## Daniel97 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

In meinem Angelgeschäft wo ich fast immer hin gehe gibt es 2,5 kg Pakete Lockfutter für 3,5 € das ein bisschen riecht.
Nehmt ihr Futter mit starkem Gerucht oder neutrales?


----------



## Jack2jack (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Neutrales Futter kann eigentlich nur aus alten Mehlen bestehen, hab gerade wieder Brotmehl und Kuchenmehl bekommen und das riecht auch ohne Lockstoffe schon wirklich gut (stark), besonders das Brotmehl. Bei frischen Mehlen brauchst nicht unbedingt noch Lockstoffe die stark riechen reinzupacken, ist aber wie immer abhängig vom Gewässer usw.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Daniel97 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

na, ja
ich mische ja noch Mais, geschnittene Würmer, Maden usw. dazu.
Ich denke das die Partikel das billige Futter ergänzen.


----------



## pedda (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

kauf dir von top secret das karpfen futter. da kann man einen kg mit einem kg paniermehl strecken. das hat eine super lockwirkung und kann durch die hohe bindung sehr sehr viele partikel aufnehmen. ich persönlich mische da auf 2 kg futter noch 500g dosenmais und 500g pellets. kannst auch noch hanf und maden reintun. 

die geschnittenen würmer würde ich vielleicht sogar weglassen. kann aber, wenn viele angeln, auch ein geheimtipp sein.


----------



## Daniel97 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Ja, ok.
Ich schaue mal Mais habe ich Dosenweise Paniermehl auf Vorat, Paniermehl auch. Der Rest lässt sich ja Besorgen.
Wie viele Kunstmaden soll ich den auf den Maggot Clip aufziehen?


----------



## omenkind (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



Daniel97 schrieb:


> Ja, ok.
> Ich schaue mal Mais habe ich Dosenweise Paniermehl auf Vorat, Paniermehl auch. Der Rest lässt sich ja Besorgen.
> Wie viele Kunstmaden soll ich den auf den Maggot Clip aufziehen?



hi

ich würde 1/3 von den gepoppten den rest echte maden testen.
das du noch etwas gewegung drin hast.

gruß


----------



## pedda (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

auf den maggot clip ziehe ich immer ca. 12 echte maden und 3 kunstmaden in rot. man sollte auf keinen fall mehr als 1/3 kunstmaden aufziehen, da sonst zu wenig bewegung gegeben ist. 1-2 caster können auch wunder wirken.


----------



## Daniel97 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Soll ich das Maggot Clip-Vorfach selbst binden (so wie ein Boilivorfach, aber statt Haar mit dem Clip) oder fertig kaufen?
Mit Mono oder Geflochtener?
Welche Harkengröße?


----------



## Destrudo (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

@pedda:

Mich würde Deine Erklärung zur Farbe des Futters als Gegenpol zu Dunravens These schon noch interessieren. Kannst Du ein paar Infos rausrücken?

Gruß- Destrudo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



Destrudo schrieb:


> @pedda:
> 
> Mich würde Deine Erklärung zur Farbe des Futters als Gegenpol zu Dunravens These schon noch interessieren. Kannst Du ein paar Infos rausrücken?
> 
> Gruß- Destrudo



Dies bezüglich kann ich Dunraven nur zustimmen und er hat auch eigentlich alles dazu geschrieben und verständlich erklärt, was es dazu zu schreiben gibt und das war dieses hier:


Dunraven schrieb:


> Naja, ich halte Deinen Tipp für Schwachsinn, also sollten wir uns an die Fakten halten. Wenn es auf scheue Kleinfische geht kommt meist dunkles Futter zum Einsatz. Warum? Eben weil die Sache mit der Scheu kein Blödsinn ist.
> 
> Ein Fisch ist am Rücken dunkel gefärbt, am Bauch hell. Schaust Du von oben drauf siehst Du ihn auf dunklem Grund kaum, schaust Du von unten, dann siehst Du den hellen Bauch gegen den hellen Himmel schlechter. Der Grund warum man z.B. in hellen Nächten dunkle Wobbler nehmen soll, sie heben sich besser vom hellen Himmel ab.
> 
> ...


----------



## Destrudo (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

@Sensitivfischer:

Das ist mir nicht entgangen. Aber die Gegenargumentation interessiert mich dennoch.


Gruß- Destrudo


----------



## pedda (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass helles futter von den kleinen fischen viel schneller wahrgenommen wird. wenn ich mit hellem wolkenbildendem futter auf köderfische fische, sind sehr schnell viele kleine fische am platz. bei dunklem futter funktioniert das nicht so gut.

ist halt meine persönliche einschätzung. kann auch anders sein, aber ich habe halt diese erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Daniel97 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Also, jetzt komme ich irgendwie durcheinander.
Soll ich jetzt helles oder dunkles Futter nehmen?
Oder 500 gr. Mais mit 500 gr. 10 mm Pellets mit 1 kg Top Secret für Karpfen gestreckt mit 1 kg Paniermehl und anderen kleinen Partikeln;+


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



Daniel97 schrieb:


> Also, jetzt komme ich irgendwie durcheinander.
> Soll ich jetzt helles oder dunkles Futter nehmen?
> Oder 500 gr. Mais mit 500 gr. 10 mm Pellets mit 1 kg Top Secret für Karpfen gestreckt mit 1 kg Paniermehl und anderen kleinen Partikeln;+



Sieh es ganz pragmatisch.
Du willst bei einem Königsfischen nen Platz auf dem Siegertreppchen ergattern und hast wohl möglich ordentlich Konkurrenz. Du hast dir daher zu recht zum Ziel gesetzt Karpfen, große Brassen usw. zu fangen, schließlich brauchst du, was den Zeiger der Wiegestelle bewegt, das ist ne alles oder nichts- Aktion.
Entweder du kannst Dicke verhaften oder deine Konkurrenz bügelt dich weg.
Da du ziemlich sicher kein Anfutterprofianmischer bist und dein Budget fürs Futter begrenzt ist, rate ich dir zu ner Mischung aus Maismehl, Paniermehl, gemahlenen Pellets, dazu wenn du auftreiben kannst Forelli, geröstetes Hanfmehl(ziemlich wichtig), süßes Kuchen- oder Bisquitmehl, als Partikel gegorenen Hartmais, kleinere oder gecrunchte Pellets, gekochte Vogelsämereien(AS- Kanarienfutter(Hausmarke) vom Schlecker).
Falls du dir deinen Platz schon vorher aussuchen kannst, die Plätze nicht ausgelost werden, kannst du schon ne Woche vorher täglich anfüttern.
Nicht fair, aber effektiv, Andere machen das auch.:g

Die Farbe des Futters kannst du bei deiner Hatz auf Karpfen vernachlässigen.
Für dich nochmal die Farbenlehre kurz gefasst:
helles und z.B. quittengelbes Futter lockt hauptsächlich die dickeren Fische, die kleineren meiden es eher.
Dunkles Futter wird von allen Fischen gerne genommen, hat den Nachteil, dass die Chance steigt, dass ein kleiner den Hakenköder, nem großen Fisch vor der Nase wegschnappt und der Futterplatz schneller leer ist.


----------



## pedda (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

nach deiner aussage wäre ja dann dunkles futter vollkommen nutzlos... wie gesagt: ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass helles futter keine scheuchwirkung hat, das gegenteil war der fall.

aber wettkampfangeln is eh immer ne glückssache...


----------



## Daniel97 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Ich möchte einfach mal das Rezept ausprobieren: 500 gr. Mais mit 300 gr. 10 mm Pellets mit 1 kg Top Secret für Karpfen gestreckt mit 1 kg Paniermehl.
Bei uns in der Jugend kann man mit einer Brasse von "unglaublichen" 175 gr. eine Tasche von ca. 50€ gewinnen.
*Mein Motto:*
*Dabei sein ist alles!*


----------



## Dunraven (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



pedda schrieb:


> nach deiner aussage wäre ja dann dunkles futter vollkommen nutzlos...



Das ist falsch und das hat er NIE gesagt.
Er sagt (und das zurecht) das helles Futter eher große Fische bringt und das dunkles Futter große und kleine bringt. Also ist dunkles Futter bei vielen Angeln Pflicht, eben da wo man viele Kleinfische braucht. Als Beispiel nehme ich die Geeste bei Bremerhaven. Vorletzte Woche war da das Wolfgang Winter Gedächnisfischen. Hauptfisch waren viele kleine Güstern. Mein Teamkollege hatte vorher schon gesagt das wir ganz dunkles Futter brauchen. Wir haben dann damit gefischt. Ich hatte am Ende 3100g, mein Nachbar hatte sehr helles Futter und mit 2400g deutlich weniger. Mein einer Kollege hatte im selben Sektor 3600g. Im anderen Sektor hat mein Teamkollege, der das mit dem dunklen Futter sagte, 11 Kg gehabt (unser Sektor war die Mitte und der schlechteste, denn in den Außensektoren waren 11 Kg hoch, bei uns nur 5). 

Keine Ahnung was die anderen gefischt haben, aber wir waren gut dabei, und im Gegensatz zu meinem Nachbarn hatte ich (obwohl ich nicht optimal gefischt habe und zwischendurch dank des aufkommenden Windes die Montage auf einmal vertüddelt hatte) deutlich mehr gefangen. Bei der Größe der Fische waren das doch einige mehr. 

Dunkles Futter ist also Allround Futter. Wenn Daniel jetzt aber NICHT die kleinen haben will, sondern gezielt die großen, dann sollte er eben helleres nehmen. Geht es um den größten Fisch, dann ist das auf jeden Fall angebracht. Geht es um das höchste Gesamtgewicht, dann muss er eben sehen was besser ist. Dunkles Futter und viele Fische oder helles und weniger Fische, dafür größer. Es gibt Gewässer da ist die Taktik 150 100g Fische besser als auf die ganz seltenen 500-1000g Brassen zu setzen, denn selbst wenn man 10 davon hat ist man hinten. Andererseits hat man keine Chance mit den 150 Stüclk100g Fischen wenn 25 Stück 500-1000g Fische drin sind. In dem Fall nervt der 100g Fisch der den Köder nimmt, weil der Drill die Chance nimmt in der Zeit den 1000g Fisch zu fangen. 

Es ist eben die Frage was gibt das Gewässer her und worauf muss man also fischen.


----------



## Daniel97 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Bei uns im See gibt viele kleine Brassen und ganz wenig große.
Aber es gibt es sehr viele große Karpfen.
Und es wird nur der eine Schwere Fisch gewertet.
Also wenn ich einen 125 gr. und 475 gr. und 476 gr. Fisch habe wird nur der 476 gr. Fisch gezählt.
Ich müsst also nur einen Karpfen mit z.B 3 Pf. fangen und ich habe fast schon den Sieg in der Tasche.


----------



## Daniel97 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Hi
sagt mal, wenn ich mit Boilis oder Pellets fische, soll ich dann nur mit Boilis/Pellets anfüttern oder auch mit Grundfutter?


----------



## Udo561 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Hi,
Mais , Hanf , Weizen , das einfach mit Grundfutter mischen und ab damit ins Wasser .
Ich angele vorzugsweise mit Pellets.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Daniel97 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Welchen Durchmesser soll ich für das Haar-Vorfach nehmen?
Ich habe noch 16 und 20 mm Pellets.


----------



## DerStipper (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Also ich würde eher so 10mm Pellets nehmen. 16-20mm sind schon sehr groß. Mit einem 10mm Pellet bekommst du auch mal dicke Rotaugen und Brassen.


----------



## Daniel97 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Na ja ich habe es eher auf Karpfen abgesehen.
Wir haben im Verein meines wissens nach nicht viele großen Brassen oder Rotaugen im See, aber sehr viele und große Karpfen.
Für große Karpfen sollten doch 16 mm Pellets auch gehen?


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Hi,
ja , ich fische auch 16 mm Pellets , passt schon , hast auf 16 mm  allerdings viele Brassen ,Schleien uns Satzkarpfenbisse .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carphunter13 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



Daniel97 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns im Verein(Zapfendorf) ist bald Königsfischen und ich wollte nur mal wissen ob ich bei unseren Wasser, welches relativ trüb ist, lieber helleres oder dunkleres Futter nehmen soll.;+
> Bis her hatte ich noch nicht auf die Futterfarbe geachtet.
> ...




Hallo
Ich würde dunkles Futter nehmen.Bei hellemGrund helles Futter bei dunklem Grund dunkles futter.Die Friedfische fühlen sich sonst von den Hechten beobachtet  und meiden deinen Futterplatz.Wenn du mit zwei Ruten fischen darfst ,dann stell eine so ein das sie 5-10cm über Grund schwebt die andere so das sie 5-10cm auf grund aufliegt.Füttere zu anfang mit zwei tennisballgroßen ballen an jeder rute an.Dann fütterst  du allen halbe stunde golfballgröbe an.

viel erfolg beim ansitz carphunter


----------



## Dunraven (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

@Carphunter13, lese Dir den Thread mal genau durch. Abgesehen davon das Deine Aussage schon erklärt wurde, wirst du dann feststellen das er ja eben NICHT die Friedfische haben möchte. Es zählt der schwerste Fische, das bedeutet er will NICHT die Masse der kleinen haben sondern nur einen großen. Warum also soll er dann sein Futter so wählen dass die kleinen Friedfische kommen und Unruhe an den Platz bringen und sich evt. dauernd am Köder zu schaffen machen? Deine Taktik wäre richtig wenn es um das Gesamtgewicht geht. Hier ist aber eben nur ein Fisch gefragt und keine Masse. Wichtiger Unterschied.


----------



## Daniel97 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Ich könnt ja mal beim Zelten genau das gleiche Futter für zwei Ruten verwenden, doch das eine z.B. mit Kakaopulver verdunkelt und das andere hell. Über ein paar Stunden von den 3 Tagen und 2 Nächten lässt sich das Experiment doch mal durchziehen.

Da wird sich ja zeigen was besser geht.

Auserdem füttere ich nicht mit Hand sondern über Futterkorb an.


----------



## Daniel97 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Was findet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## Dunraven (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Wenn Du die Zeit hast ist es das beste was Du machen kannst. Ich schreib doch schon mal man muss immer sehen was bei einem am besten geht, denn keine Regel ohne Ausnahme.


----------



## Daniel97 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Ich werde ja mal sehen, was Morgen beim Königsfischen geht.
Ich werde dann das Bild vom 20 Pf. Karpfen hier hinnein stellen.
Scherz, mal kukken. Aber vielleicht fange ich ja doch einen so großen.


----------



## Daniel97 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Nix geworden!
Heute war ich beim Königsfischen und habe gerade mal einen Köfi gefangen. Aber da kann ich ja auch schon gute Preise erziehlen.


----------



## DerStipper (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Wie hast du denn jetzt gefischt? Mit Boilie?


----------



## Daniel97 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Ich hatte nur Maden und Mais dabei. Die Pellets und Boilis hatte ich vergessen.
Also fischte ich mit 6 Maden.


----------



## Daniel97 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Auser dem Verbesserung der letzten Seiten:
Heute wurden nach 3 Stunden starken Regen große Brassen gefangen, alle mit ca. 50 cm. Es wurden bestimmt 7 große Brassen gefangen.


----------



## DerStipper (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Siehst du, ich meinte doch leg dein Augenmerk lieber auf eine große Brasse oder ähnliches. Die sind leichter an den Platz zu bekommen und vorallem da zu halten als Großkarpfen. Zumal du bei der Angelei auf Großkarpfen ja Brassen eher aussortierst, bei der Angelei auf große Brassen aber Karpfen nicht ausschließt.
Für das nächste mal nimm mal noch Caster und Mistwürmer mit.
Also Tipp geh mal zur Apotheke und kauf dir ne Insulinspritze. Damit kannst du dann, sofern du dünndrätige Haken fischst, einige Maden aufpumpen und somit verführerisch auftreiben lassen.

Wie war denn die Unterwasserstruktur deines Platzes?


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



Daniel97 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur Maden und Mais dabei. Die Pellets und Boilis hatte ich vergessen.
> Also fischte ich mit 6 Maden.



Hi,
du gehst zum Königsfischen wo man gute Preise abräumen kann und vergisst die Hälfte deiner köder :q
Na ja , sollte dir eine Lehre sein 
Weiterhin viel Erfolg ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Daniel97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Wie war denn die Unterwasserstruktur deines Platzes?


 
Ich dänke der Platz war flach also keine Hügel oder ähnliches.
Nur ein Paar Wasserpflanzen die ca. 50 cm hoch waren, schätze ich.


----------



## Daniel97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> du gehst zum Königsfischen wo man gute Preise abräumen kann und vergisst die Hälfte deiner köder
> Na ja , sollte dir eine Lehre sein
> Weiterhin viel Erfolg ,
> Gruß Udo


 
1. Ich hatte es vergessen, aber ich dachte dass ich sowieso nicht mit Pellets oder Boilis fischen darf.

2. Heute bei der Preisverleihung habe ich einen Schirm im Wert von 40 Euro abgeräumt.

3. Da waren noch eine kleine Rolle, eine 2,50 m. Schwingspitze, Gerätekästen usw.. Also ich hätte noch viel Auswahl gehabt.#6

*und all das mit einer großen Laube mit 20 gr.*




*Da staunste wa?*


----------



## Dunraven (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Ich frage mich eher wie du die an den Haken (verdammt nochmal eine Hacke oder Harke ist etwas anderes) mit 6 Maden bekommen hast.


----------



## Daniel97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Ach, es war eine kurze Köderfischtour. Eine Woche später haben wir ja Zelten und ich will noch ein paar auf Lager haben.
Da hatte ich einen 16er Haken mit zwei Maden.

Auserdem habe ich schon mal eine Plötze, nicht mal so groß mit 15 cm, mit einen Mistwurm auf einen 10 Forellenhaken gefangen. Direkt beim auswerfen habe ich in einen schon besetzten Angelgebiet geworfen und um Ärger zu vermeiden habe ich schnell wieder eingeholt und hatte eine Plötze dran.


----------



## Daniel97 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Wie viele 16 mm Pellets soll ich denn eigentlich Anfüttern und auf welche Distanz soll ich fischen?
Reichen 10 Pellets direkt beim Hakenköder?
Reichen circa 50 Meter?


----------



## Daniel97 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

Könnt ihr mir bitte eine Antwort auf meinen letzten Beitrag geben.


----------



## pedda (14. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiges Anfutter*

wenn man da fischt, wo die fische stehen, reichen 10 pellets. über die entfernung kann man pauschal nichts sagen.


----------

